# Running my own pet shop



## Nadiaaa (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey all, I'm new to this pet forum

I am 19 years old and have just finished 2 years at college, I studied business and administration. I am currently working as a kitchen assistant in a local restaurant but my dream is to open my own pet shop.

From a very young age I have grown to love any animals so the whole point of this post is that I could get some advice/help from other people that have understanding about running this type of business.

Please tell me everything you know, any pointers that I should use to help me start up.

Thanks for reading my post  x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't know much about the business side of it, but there is a growing number of people who boycott pet shops that sell live animals, due to the unethical way they are sourced, so you might want to steer clear of selling animals. I know of a lot of people who will turn around & walk out to take their custom elsewhere if they see that animals are being sold


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

What are your reasons for wanting to run a petshop, and what do you see yourself selling - just items for animals, or livestock also?

Running any business yourself, especially where you have overheads; shop fees, licenses and staff to consider, is extremely difficult. You should try and get an understanding of business law too as there are so many things to consider. It might also be worth talking to your local council about what the requirements are for setting up a shop there. I know of someone who rented a shop premises only to find out that the council wouldn't grant her a license for selling what she wanted to. It took months (it might have even been a year) before she was able to get the situation sorted out.

Lots of shop based businesses are going out of business in favour of internet sites so you need to consider if you will be able to compete with internet prices where the overheads are lower than your own.

If it were me, I would be looking for a niche in the market.


----------



## Nadiaaa (Nov 19, 2012)

In the future I would like to be selling items for animals as well as selling live stock too such as hamsters, rabbits and fish. 

I am going to be volunteering in a local pet store starting from next week so I can get more of an inside look to how the business runs. I understand that there will be a lot of elements to consider before just jumping into opening a store. My nan used to work in a pet store and is willing to help out a lot and show me the right way to do things. 

I know the process will take years for me to properly understand how to run a successful shop but i'm willing to give it a go


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> What are your reasons for wanting to run a petshop, and what do you see yourself selling - just items for animals, or livestock also?
> 
> If it were me, I would be looking for a niche in the market.


Like specialising in exotics. I wouldnt suggest to anyone to do that but...if you can find a part of the country that needs a pet shop and doesnt have internet, you could be onto a winner. Most people can get what they want cheaper online (and there are a host of sites) so really often livestock would be bought in person. I seriously doubt you`d make a living doing it and in truth I`d give it a miss but by all means sell things from home, maybe snails/exotic insects and other easy cheap stuff. Put yourself in a customers position...what do they want to buy and why would they come to you? A lot of people on here buy their stuff from ZP. Could you compete with them?

Best wishes whichever way you go.

Just a thought, if you really do want to do that stuff, go for a managers job at [email protected]


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> Like specialising in exotics. I wouldnt suggest to anyone to do that but...if you can find a part of the country that needs a pet shop and doesnt have internet, you could be onto a winner. Most people can get what they want cheaper online (and there are a host of sites) so really often *only livestock would be bought in person.* I seriously doubt you`d make a living doing it and in truth I`d give it a miss but by all means sell things from home, maybe snails/insects and other easy cheap stuff. Put yourself in a customers position...what do they want to buy and why would they come to you? A lot of people on here buy their stuff from ZP. Could you compete with them?
> 
> Best wishes whichever way you go.


And here lies the problem, while it was once acceptable to buy animals from pet shops, things have moved on & more & more people are becoming aware of how unethical the pet trade is.

Their sources are either rodent farms (like puppy farms, but for rodents & rabbits, etc) or backyard breeders.

No caring, decent breeders would allow their beloved animals to be sold through a middle man to just anyone who sees a cute baby animal.

There are plenty of animals in rescue centres & also plenty of good breeders if people have the patience to do their research & accept they may need to wait, & I hope there will come a time when pet shops selling animals will be seen as outdated


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

If you love animals, working in a pet shop might not do it for you, because animals don't come in with their wallets out and buy stuff, you need people from that. There are a lot of pet shops around here, only one sells animals. I 'put up' with the small furries in cages because for my business I need to make the contacts and they do look after them well, but when they started selling kittens I stopped using them.

Most pet owners won't really see a problem with it - a lot of the owners I see have bought pups from pet shops or even from barns. 

If you're going to start up a pet shop - just do it. Go and look into it - but you'll need some practical experience to get any finance or credit. I know a pet shop owner quite well, and he doesn't get to spend very much time in the shop talking to customers even, as he's so busy with the business aspects, so think about that too.


----------



## Cass n the kawaii fuzzles (Dec 2, 2012)

I would definately suggest opening a pet supplies store instead of selling livestock. For the reasons stated above.


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

honestly.... get a job in somewhere like pets at home....

i did a degree in business management.....im well aware the crud state the economy is in...the massive overheads of running a business (ive run two now).... the risk involved isnt worth it UNLESS you have massive financial backing

sorry to be negative and blunt - but i spent 3 years studying the economy/the market and the stuff that went with it.....and i wouldnt run my own business right now - its hard enough having a job working for someone else.


----------



## traosy (Dec 3, 2012)

hi there , have you considered starting up a pet grooming salon ? i have just got my NVQ level 3 and have had 6 months experience and am thinking to start my own salon or have a mobile salon . tracy


----------



## Nadiaaa (Nov 19, 2012)

traosy said:


> hi there , have you considered starting up a pet grooming salon ? i have just got my NVQ level 3 and have had 6 months experience and am thinking to start my own salon or have a mobile salon . tracy


Hey, I have never thought of starting a grooming salon, but it seems like a really good idea! What qualifications do you need?


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

traosy said:


> hi there , have you considered starting up a pet grooming salon ? i have just got my NVQ level 3 and have had 6 months experience and am thinking to start my own salon or have a mobile salon . tracy


Now thats a better idea! But do it as a second job and dont rely on it as a main income.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Nadiaaa said:


> Hey, I have never thought of starting a grooming salon, but it seems like a really good idea! What qualifications do you need?


Why not Google "setting up your own business"? as there are hundreds of links including Moneysupermarket (Top tips for setting up your own business | MoneySupermarket.com) and gov.uk (https://www.gov.uk/browse/business/setting-up). Also Google "dog grooming qualifications" and contact governing bodies who can give professional advice

It might also be a good idea to contact your local Chamber of Trade who can advise of any local help that is available to new businesses.

Setting up a business is hard work. If you are not prepared to research even some of the basic questions yourself I wonder how you will manage the long hours and hard work involved in running a business


----------



## Crystal Palace Doggie Day (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi,

If you have a look at my latest thread "Friendly advice for those wanting to start a pet business" in this forum, it may help a bit .

Good luck x


----------

